
Raw and Cooked - benbreen
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2016/06/20/raw-and-cooked-translation-why-the-vegetarian-wins/
======
pkkim
It seems a little weird to be printing speculation on what the Korean source
text of a translation must be like, when the NYRB should be able to find
someone with a good background in Korean and English literature, who could
compare the texts and tell the readers where each flaw came from.

------
gumby
So disappointed to discover that this isn't a discussion of unix serial
terminal modes.

~~~
Bromskloss
The amount of hacker news here is surprisingly low for a site with precisely
that name.

~~~
dang
You could post some!

~~~
Bromskloss
I will post only if I find something really great. Posting willy nilly would
mean _increasing_ the noise.

